# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  نصب آخرین ورژن مونو در سنت او اس

## HADEE_16

من یک برنامه نوشتم که بر روی سرور اجرا میشه و خیلی راحت در زوزه اجرا میشه و برای اجرای اون در سنت او اس مصیبت دارم
نمیدونم چطوری این کارو بکنم
پکیج آر پی ام مونو رو هم نصب کردم
بازم هنگام اجرای برنامه به مشکل بر میخورم
اگه ممکنه ارهنمایی کنید که چطوری این مشکل رو حلش کنم
اگر هم کسی میتونه انجامش بده از خجالتش در میام
متشکرم

----------


## morrning

جوابتون اینجاست
http://linuxhelp.ir/showthread.php?tid=7

----------

